# bridge abutments



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I need to make something to hold a large bridge at the correct height. I would make a box to hold concrete for a cast of a double track bridge abutment. I'm wondering if it would be overkill? I was thinking of hollowing it down by adding a styrofoam block or two? That might lead to cracks?? Maybe some rebar or grate inside? What do you think? Just cast it solid? (I'm in NY).


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I did similar to Marty's photos. Formed it with plywood and steel rebar for reinforcement in New England winters.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I also do it similar to Marty. I do carefully dig down under the form though to make sure there is good footing. I also stick a piece of rebar out the back to tie to my concrete roadbed.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you. I figure that it should be built tough as it will be outside in the winter. I used to run indoors only. It's going to take some practice. Joe


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was tring to find a finished photo of it.
this is all I came up with


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Brrrrrrrrrrrr. 
I made some forms and figured I could set the finished piece in a bed of stone. It's so large that I'm thinking of adding another piece of rebar to stick out the back as posted. This would bite into the surrounding roadbed so they don't lean forward in time? Man, you'd think we were building for real trains!


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/danielpeck/Home layout/MVC-030S.jpg 


Made a reuseable mold for mine....


----------

